# Dinette Bed



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

has anyone experienced the bed/table collasping when you sit in the middle?
how would you provide better support for the table?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Never had that problem, but then again, we have never used it for a bed. You might try adding addtional cleats along the front of each bench to make the distance between the benches narrower.

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I dont want to be rude -- but how much weight you are putting on it..???

the dealer told us that the table was rated for two children under 70 pounds each .. now he also did say that he got that number from experience and not a manual....

He said that some people have bought 4 inch PVC pipe and cut it to fit snuggily and added base connectors on the bottom to keep the botom from scruffing--


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

We have used it for FAR more weight. BUT I do remember a post from last year that their booths were too far apart and only the table edge would rest on the cleat, causing to break the table and fall. If your table fit solid in there, the only way for it to fall would be to break. Unless it REALLY bent.... hmmm.

How about some really strong nylon straps that store under one seat and connect inside the other seat with some industrial velcro? If you put 3 or 4, each would not have to hold much weight...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We have used before with an adult and a child on and had no problem.
I would check to make that the table top is sitting on enough of the cleats
to support it like Tim said.
Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Lower the cleats by 3/4 of an inch then when you set it up as a bed place 4 or 5 1x4 across the span. The table now rests on the 1x4 boards. If you want everything to stay in place install Velcro on the top of the cleats and on the ends of the cross supports.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Lower the cleats by 3/4 of an inch then when you set it up as a bed place 4 or 5 1x4 across the span. The table now rests on the 1x4 boards. If you want everything to stay in place install Velcro on the top of the cleats and on the ends of the cross supports.
> [snapback]31625[/snapback]​


What about the folding legs -- won't they get inthe way??? But then again I guess you could put the 1 x 4 boards on only the outside edges and not reinforce the middle...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Or...
not use the table at all for sleeping on. Make your own out of plywood. It would be cheap to make, easy to store, much stronger than the table and you won't risk breaking the table.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay I go with what Jolly said. You can slide the board under the queen slide mattress for day time storage.


----------



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Or...
> not use the table at all for sleeping on. Make your own out of plywood. It would be cheap to make, easy to store, much stronger than the table and you won't risk breaking the table.
> [snapback]31645[/snapback]​


Nice... How bout adding a second set of cleats lower to store the table and use the plywood for bed support. Any idea what thickness is used for the plywood?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I suppose you go 'thick enough' on up to 'overkill'. Something nice and thick wouldn't flex...even under a real heavy load. I think crawling into bed where you put all your weight on one knee or a hand is what stresses the table/plywood the most. Laying down spreads the weight pretty evenly. I'd go thicker than 1/2 inch for sure.








...Here's another thought on the self made support...









Why not paint/stain the plywood to make it look nicer, and head to the home center for some of those fold-up table legs. (similar to the ones on the OUTBACK dining table) You could attach the legs to the plywood, and use it under your awning for a outdoor table. It would come in handy when using the outdoor cook center.

Just a thought.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

1/2 inch? That would do it ok. I used 3/8 for 8' ramps that both my truck and the trailer go over. There might be some flexing though. Sitting in the truck I don't notice it and no creaking.

drifter


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Drifter said:


> 1/2 inch? That would do it ok. [snapback]31835[/snapback]​


Rule #1: If you modify something...
OUTBACKERS.COM modification rules state you must 'beef' it up from strong enough, to ridiculously strong. (Paragraph 2, Section a)

I don't make the rules...I just enforce them.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Personally, I'd use 3/4". But I'm a big guy...and I don't use the dinette bed.

Tim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

NDJollyMon said:


> [snapback]31835[/snapback]​
> Rule #1:Â If you modify something...
> OUTBACKERS.COM modification rules state you must 'beef' it up from strong enough, to ridiculously strong. (Paragraph 2, Section a)
> 
> ...


LOL









OK, see my post about the new water pump. Just following orders sir









Too much water pump for an Outback

"Designed specifically for Class A coaches and larger towables"


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Oh yeah, and to the original topic. How about this. Flip the dinette table over and with a contractors caulking gun run beads of construction (panel) adhesive all over the place. Then cut a piece of 3/8" or maybe 1/2" plywood to fit and clamp it down to dry. This should reinforce the table top pretty well. If it doesn't eventually drop off I think it would work well.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Fullcrew,

We have also experienced the dreaded bed/table collapse. If Ghosty is correct about about a 140 lb. limit I can see why!

It seems that most of the ideas offered would help remedy the problem. Another possibility might be to design some sort of simple add on legs that could either swing down on hinges or simply be wedged under the table when in the sleeping position. The legs wouldn't have to be that heavy duty to provide substantial additional support. Just a thought.....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I love this "think tank" mentality!

Now I wanna go mod my dinette...and I'll never even sleep on it!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

How about get the 3/4' stain it and put the legs from the broken table on the new wood table.


----------

